# What are your 3 favorite shows on TV... now that it's summer?



## Cristian YoungMiller (Mar 3, 2011)

I think that my 3 favorite shows on TV are:

Dr. Who
House
Stargate Universe (I can't believe they're canceling it)

All three have excellent writing.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

The Late Late Show with Craig Ferguson
Mythbusters
The Daily Show


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

Two and a Half Men (Charlie Sheen notwithstanding)
Glee
The Daily Show/The Colbert Report


----------



## Vianka Van Bokkem (Aug 26, 2010)

House

Bones

Supernatural 



-Vianka Van Bokkem


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Castle
Glee
NCIS

---
Next 3
Bones
CSI 
White Collar


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

1. Sons of Anarchy
2. Breaking Bad
3. The Walking Dead


----------



## JFHilborne (Jan 22, 2011)

1) Snapped
2) Castle
3) Amazing Race


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I can't name just 3. Sorry. 

My shows that I always record are:

Castle
Glee
NCIS
Bones
Grey's Anatomy
Modern Family

I've watched NCIS, Bones, and Grey's Anatomy from the first episode on, and love them.

I'm also waiting for the next season of "Human Target."


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Glee
Deadliest Catch
So You Think You Can Dance

then I have to add

Bones
Castle


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

glee
fring
castle or criminal minds

not in that particular order

edit:
castle, brothers and sisters, bones, house, list to be continued


----------



## A. S. Warwick (Jan 14, 2011)

Currently on;

Castle
Chuck

Waiting for the return of Dr Who, Sherlock and Glades


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

A.S. Warwick said:


> Currently on;
> 
> Castle
> Chuck
> ...


I had forgotten about Sherlock coming back on. Next month, isn't it? I hope so. It was absolutely fantastic.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Doctor Who
Craig Ferguson
Lie to Me


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

I only have 2 favorites right now. I watch a few others when I get bored, but I only really look forward to: 

-Big Bang Theory
-Castle


----------



## A. S. Warwick (Jan 14, 2011)

There are an awful lot of Castle fans here.

Is it because it is about a writer, or because of Nathan Fillion?


----------



## Cristian YoungMiller (Mar 3, 2011)

JimJ said:


> 1. Sons of Anarchy
> 2. Breaking Bad
> 3. The Walking Dead


I hear great things about the walking dead. But I am in the middle of writing a zombie book so I don't want it to influence my writing. I look forward to being done so that I can watch it though.


----------



## Iwritelotsofbooks (Nov 17, 2010)

The Office
Outsourced
Jeopardy


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

Pawn Stars
House
Bones

Survivor (depending on the season)


Dawn


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

Castle
Hawaii Five-0
Sherlock when it comes back on


----------



## Cristian YoungMiller (Mar 3, 2011)

imallbs said:


> Castle
> Hawaii Five-0
> Sherlock when it comes back on


What is Sherlock? 2 other people mentioned it. I've never heard of it.


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

Cristian YoungMiller said:


> I hear great things about the walking dead. But I am in the middle of writing a zombie book so I don't want it to influence my writing. I look forward to being done so that I can watch it though.


I'm a huge fan of the comic and the show has more than lived up to my fanboy standards. As good as the first season was, at only 6 episodes, I can't wait to see what they can do with a full 13 episode season.



Cristian YoungMiller said:


> What is Sherlock? 2 other people mentioned it. I've never heard of it.


It's a BBC show. I've never seen it but I've heard good things and I'll probably check it out soon. I think it's a modernized version of Sherlock Holmes.


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

True Blood

Dexter

Spartacus


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Mad Men

House 

Glee


----------



## Hedra Helix (Feb 17, 2011)

The Office
Californication
(ha, and embarrassingly) Vampire Diaries


----------



## Feylamia (Mar 21, 2011)

Buffy the Vampire Slayer
Angel
Firefly

Others that could potentially make the list if Joss Whedon weren't such a genius are

Black Books
Dark Angel
Dawson's Creek
ellen
Gilmore Girls
Little Britain
The IT Crowd
True Bolood


----------



## Cristian YoungMiller (Mar 3, 2011)

JimJ said:


> It's a BBC show. I've never seen it but I've heard good things and I'll probably check it out soon. I think it's a modernized version of Sherlock Holmes.


I assume that Sherlock isn't on BBC America. Being Human has me on that network all of the time and I've never seen a promo for it.

And talking about BBC success, the original Skins was really, really good. I actually felt a heavy heart when the show ended. A female friend teased me for it.


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

It's not on television anymore, but I'd have to throw ROME into any list I wrote.

THE CAPE is up there as well.

And, to step back into a time machine again I'd have to pick HAVE GUN, WILL TRAVEL.


----------



## Cristian YoungMiller (Mar 3, 2011)

Vegas_Asian said:


> edit:
> castle, brothers and sisters, bones, house, list to be continued


Oh my god, I was hooked on Brothers and Sisters for a while. I would considered that time as the low point of my TV watching life. Oh great, here comes my spiral of Brothers and Sisters shame again. I have to go now.


----------



## Cristian YoungMiller (Mar 3, 2011)

Feylamia said:


> Others that could potentially make the list if Joss Whedon weren't such a genius are


Ummm, so what was your feeling on Dollhouse?


----------



## Feylamia (Mar 21, 2011)

Cristian YoungMiller said:


> Ummm, so what was your feeling on Dollhouse?


I still haven't gotten around to watching that. I am pretty sure I'll love it though.


----------



## Cristian YoungMiller (Mar 3, 2011)

Feylamia said:


> I still haven't gotten around to watching that. I am pretty sure I'll love it though.


Then you are a truly committed Joss Whedon fan.


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

Cristian YoungMiller said:


> I assume that Sherlock isn't on BBC America. Being Human has me on that network all of the time and I've never seen a promo for it.


I just looked it up and it looks like it aired on PBS over here.


----------



## Cristian YoungMiller (Mar 3, 2011)

JimJ said:


> I just looked it up and it looks like it aired on PBS over here.


Oh, then I have seen promos for it. Hmmm...


----------



## Feylamia (Mar 21, 2011)

Cristian YoungMiller said:


> Then you are a truly committed Josh Whedon fan.


Yep. I'm also the kind of Whedon fan who will not download pirated copies off the internet but will instead buy the DVD set when she's got the extra money to spend.


----------



## A. S. Warwick (Jan 14, 2011)

Cristian YoungMiller said:


> What is Sherlock? 2 other people mentioned it. I've never heard of it.


It was a 3 ep series with a modern retelling of Sherlock Holmes. Totally awesome. 3 more eps are due this year at some stage.


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

A.S. Warwick said:


> There are an awful lot of Castle fans here.
> 
> Is it because it is about a writer, or because of Nathan Fillion?


I started watching it because of Nathan Fillion and I just love the humor and plot of that show. So fun to watch.


----------



## Talia Jager (Sep 22, 2010)

Grey's Anatomy
Chuck
The Vampire Diaries


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Feylamia said:


> Buffy the Vampire Slayer
> Angel
> Firefly


If you live in an alternate universe where these shows are still on, I want to go. I have dreams where there's another season of Buffy and occasionally I dream that I bond with Joss and become his best friend.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Hmmm, The Office is definitely one of my faves. I also enjoy Outsourced.


----------



## Feylamia (Mar 21, 2011)

MichelleR said:


> If you live in an alternate universe where these shows are still on, I want to go. I have dreams where there's another season of Buffy and occasionally I dream that I bond with Joss and become his best friend.


They still show reruns here.


----------



## Coral Moore (Nov 29, 2009)

Currently on:
Castle
Bones
House (or possibly Justified, I just started watching it, but I do like it a lot so far)

Discontinued:
Firefly
Veronica Mars
Deadwood



A.S. Warwick said:


> There are an awful lot of Castle fans here.
> 
> Is it because it is about a writer, or because of Nathan Fillion?


Well it doesn't hurt that he's fantastic.  I'd love to meet him, he just seems like such a genuinely nice guy.


----------



## SimonWood (Nov 13, 2009)

Shows that are on:

*Justified
Doctor Who
Modern Family*
Hon Mention: *Raising Hope*

Canceled
*Life * (the best cop show ever)
*Terriers * (should have been given a longer run)
*Dresden Files * (shouldn't have been canceled)


----------



## kaotickitten (Jan 9, 2011)

Mine woud be

Bones
Glee
The Walking Dead

Seams like alot of us on this board like Glee and Bones

If it was still on  

Dead Like Me  (was amazing to bad showtime wanted to cancel it so they based renewal on how the last epi did.  Bad ratings that night due to the fact it was on halloween)


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Feylamia said:


> They still show reruns here.


Yes, brutalized by commercials and running the closing credits OVER the final scene. It makes me want to hug my box sets close and do weird little mini-marathons. The Giles-As-Father-Figure Marathon, The Spike-Flirting-With-Wills Marathon, The Nathan-Fillion-Makes-Me-Feel-Funny-When-He-Wears-Tight-Pants Marathon. The These-Guest-Stars-And-Unknown-Extras-Will-Show-Up-In-The-Whedonverse-Again Marathon.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Cristian YoungMiller said:


> Ummm, so what was your feeling on Dollhouse?


I loved how Dollhouse started. I loathed how it ended. I really liked the show before it went all "overriding conspiracy crap." There are MANY shows I have liked before they start the "occ". X-Files was another one I used to love in the beginning and gave up on before the final season. Fringe too.


----------



## John H. Carroll (Nov 26, 2010)

Big Bang Theory
Amazing Race
Bones


----------



## Cliff Ball (Apr 10, 2010)

The Cape- which has now been canceled. I think I'll quit watching NBC, they keep canceling shows I like before they have a chance to catch on.
No Ordinary Family - which has been canceled too, probably for another stupid crime drama or reality show.
Big Bang Theory
How I Met Your Mother
Smallville

We ought to have a thread about shows we miss that were canceled too early. I bet a lot will say Firefly, Dark Angel....


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Hmmm, of those that still currently running

True Blood
Fringe
Mentalist
Big Bang Theory
Chuck


Cancelled:
Firefly
Deadwood
Prey
Life
Journeyman

Now I am drawing a blank

I notice seeing a lot of shows I have never watched like Glee, Bones, Smallville, The office etc. Never watched even one episode of any of those. Strange that is.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Three ... hmm ... today my three are:

Always Sunny in Philadelphia
Mad Men
Chelsea Lately


----------



## Feylamia (Mar 21, 2011)

MichelleR said:


> Yes, brutalized by commercials and running the closing credits OVER the final scene. It makes me want to hug my box sets close and do weird little mini-marathons. The Giles-As-Father-Figure Marathon, The Spike-Flirting-With-Wills Marathon, The Nathan-Fillion-Makes-Me-Feel-Funny-When-He-Wears-Tight-Pants Marathon. The These-Guest-Stars-And-Unknown-Extras-Will-Show-Up-In-The-Whedonverse-Again Marathon.


 

I usually just bring out the dvd sets instead of watching stuff on tv. I can't watch just one episode, it just doesn't work. 

As for shows currently airing new episodes: I really enjoy Glee and How I Met Your Mother. I haven't watched Bones in a while and need to catch up with that.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

I don't watch much TV any more, and I can tell from reading here because I've never heard of half of these programs.  But I do like:

Survivor
Amazing Race
Criminal Minds


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Hmmm...

Big Bang Theory
How I Met Your Mother
Biggest Loser

Guilty Pleasure: _Lockup_ on MSNBC. No, don't ask me why, I have no idea...


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

Cliff Ball said:


> We ought to have a thread about shows we miss that were canceled too early. I bet a lot will say Firefly, Dark Angel....


Sooo true. I loved both of those.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

House
Modern Family
Dr. Who and Castle can share a spot since they're hardly in at the same time.


----------



## originalgrissel (Mar 5, 2010)

Top 3:

Glee
Hawaii Five-O
Supernatural

Though, Bones & Criminal Minds would round out my top 5.
(I also love Sister Wives on TLC...it's my guilty pleasure show)


----------



## Cliff Ball (Apr 10, 2010)

Jessica Billings said:


> Sooo true. I loved both of those.


I was only able to see 2, maybe 3 episodes of Firefly. I was thinking at the time that I'd catch up later, little did I know. I haven't gotten around to buying the DVD set, and haven't seen the movie yet. One of these days.

As for Dark Angel, I managed to watch almost the entire series. I felt incredibly cheated when Max freed all those mutants, and then the series ended after that season, and it looked like a cliffhanger (from what I remember).

I have other shows on DVD that ended too soon: Birds of Prey, Buck Rogers, The Original V, the original BSG, and I'd like to get Journeyman, Max Headroom, etc


----------



## Cristian YoungMiller (Mar 3, 2011)

kaotickitten said:


> Bones
> Glee


I can support Bones. It's not a top 3 for me, but I do look forward to it. I also am starting to love Being Human.


----------



## Cristian YoungMiller (Mar 3, 2011)

BTackitt said:


> I loved how Dollhouse started. I loathed how it ended. I really liked the show before it went all "overriding conspiracy crap." There are MANY shows I have liked before they start the "occ". X-Files was another one I used to love in the beginning and gave up on before the final season. Fringe too.


I didn't love Dollhouse when it started but I watched it because I thought it had potential. Potential = not realized.

X-Files is a show that I absolutely loved. And then the season finale one year was that there was no X-Files and I felt very betrayed. I never watched it again... until the last season. I found the final season pretty good, but not as good as before I hated the show.

Fringe... I'm still right there with them. It's not great, but it's entertaining enough to keep me watching each week.


----------



## Cristian YoungMiller (Mar 3, 2011)

Cliff Ball said:


> Smallville
> 
> We ought to have a thread about shows we miss that were canceled too early. I bet a lot will say Firefly, Dark Angel....


You are the first one to say Smallville. Yay Smallville. I enjoy the show. I think that it is completely amazing what the story creators have been able to do with such an known property. I am truly amazed at times.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Glee
Modern Family
Hawaii 5-0 (because my cousin Alex stars in it!)


----------



## Cristian YoungMiller (Mar 3, 2011)

Atunah said:


> Mentalist


I'm actually friends with Grace Van Pelt from that show, so Yay Mentalist. I'm helping her husband with a movie that she's starring in called: 'Cats Dancing on Jupiter'. Be sure to look for it.


----------



## Cristian YoungMiller (Mar 3, 2011)

Cliff Ball said:


> Max Headroom, etc


Wow! That is a throw back.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Jane917 said:


> Glee
> Modern Family
> Hawaii 5-0 (because my cousin Alex starts in it!)


Alex O'Laughlin is your cousin? Seriously, or are you talking about another Alex on it?  I loved him in "Moonlight," and he's very good on Five-0.


----------



## BuddyGott (Feb 4, 2011)

Modern Family
Castle
The Big Bang Theory


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

Cliff Ball said:


> As for Dark Angel, I managed to watch almost the entire series. I felt incredibly cheated when Max freed all those mutants, and then the series ended after that season, and it looked like a cliffhanger (from what I remember).


Yeah, that was a pretty lame ending. That was what, almost a decade ago? I still remember feeling so mad that that was it. Ah well. I highly recommend getting around to watching the rest of Firefly.


----------



## LDHesler (Mar 25, 2011)

1) Fringe
2) Community
3) How I Met Your Mother


----------



## Mo (Mar 25, 2011)

Cristian YoungMiller said:


> I think that my 3 favorite shows on TV are:
> 
> Dr. Who
> House
> ...


My top 3 would have to be:

Doctor Who
Stargate Universe (I'm POed that they canceled it too)
Castle


----------



## Cristian YoungMiller (Mar 3, 2011)

Mo said:


> My top 3 would have to be:
> 
> Doctor Who
> Stargate Universe (I'm POed that they canceled it too)
> Castle


May I interest you in the TV show House. You seem to have great taste in TV shows. You just might like it.


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

Cliff Ball said:


> The Cape- which has now been canceled. I think I'll quit watching NBC, they keep canceling shows I like before they have a chance to catch on.
> No Ordinary Family - which has been canceled too, probably for another stupid crime drama or reality show.
> Big Bang Theory
> How I Met Your Mother
> ...


The Cape, cancelled? Damn it!


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2011)

Currently: Justified, Tosh.O, Fringe

But I love tv.


----------



## Cliff Ball (Apr 10, 2010)

Steve Vernon said:


> The Cape, cancelled? d*mn it!


I found out via Facebook from their page. Heck, their series finale was aired online, won't be able to see it on TV. I refuse to watch TV on my computer, ain't gonna do it!


----------



## Cliff Ball (Apr 10, 2010)

Cristian YoungMiller said:


> You are the first one to say Smallville. Yay Smallville. I enjoy the show. I think that it is completely amazing what the story creators have been able to do with such an known property. I am truly amazed at times.


I like Smallville, but I view it as a more alternate universe version of Superman. I really think the cast of Smallville should be in a Superman movie. Tom Welling makes for a good Clark Kent(have someone else play Supes though), Erica Durance as Lois, and the guy who plays Green Arrow is good. I found it funny that Michael Shanks played an Egyptologist(and a superhero), after being one on Stargate SG-1, the guy must be typecast.


----------



## Cliff Ball (Apr 10, 2010)

Jessica Billings said:


> Yeah, that was a pretty lame ending. That was what, almost a decade ago? I still remember feeling so mad that that was it. Ah well. I highly recommend getting around to watching the rest of Firefly.


Yeah, one of many shows that had a lame ending. The first one that I remember having a lame ending was Quantum Leap, I was 16 when that show ended, and it ticked me off that there was no resolution, he just kept leaping through his lifetime. So, just for fun, I imagined him leaping into Scott Bakula playing as Captain Archer on Enterprise... lol


----------



## Amy Corwin (Jan 3, 2011)

The Murdoch Mysteries - I have to get them from Netflix, but I'm hooked
Psych
Stargate Atlantis - I know this is lame but I still enjoyed it

We don't actually get the network television networks (e.g. CBS, ABC, NBC) so...


----------



## valleycat1 (Mar 15, 2011)

The Daily Show
Antiques Roadshow
Jeopardy

What I'll watch in re-runs:
  Frazier (mostly the ones with the crazy adventures of Niles)
  Two & A Half Men (for Jon Crier, not Sheen)


----------



## gryeates (Feb 28, 2011)

The Big Bang Theory
Doctor Who
The IT Crowd


----------



## Colette Duke (Mar 14, 2011)

The Big Bang Theory
An Idiot Abroad
Survivor


----------



## Jennybeanses (Jan 27, 2011)

Fringe
True Blood
Dexter

I'm also looking forward to Game of Thrones on HBO next month!


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

Colette Duke said:


> The Big Bang Theory
> An Idiot Abroad
> Survivor


Your other two I've never seen, but An Idiot Abroad is a fantastic show! We discovered it a couple of months ago and what a blast! I highly recommend it to anyone wanting some new and different entertainment. There are only eight episodes, so it's a small commitment.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Cliff Ball said:


> Yeah, one of many shows that had a lame ending. The first one that I remember having a lame ending was Quantum Leap, I was 16 when that show ended, and it ticked me off that there was no resolution, he just kept leaping through his lifetime. So, just for fun, I imagined him leaping into Scott Bakula playing as Captain Archer on Enterprise... lol


I completely agree Cliff, I loved QL own some of the books that went with it. What a great idea for one of his leaps! hahaha


----------



## Colette Duke (Mar 14, 2011)

hsuthard said:


> An Idiot Abroad is a fantastic show! We discovered it a couple of months ago and what a blast! I highly recommend it to anyone wanting some new and different entertainment. There are only eight episodes, so it's a small commitment.


You have to appreciate British humor to enjoy this show. I'm not sure I should be admitting this in public, but Karl Pilkington says a lot of the things I think.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

We don't watch a lot of TV, but when we do:

1. Survivor

2. Food Network, especially Chopped and Iron Chef

3. Hoarders


----------



## tsilver (Aug 9, 2010)

The Daily Show/Colbert Report
Craig Ferguson late night show
Dancing With the Stars


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

Two and a half men
Big-bang theory
Today morning pgm


----------



## Cristian YoungMiller (Mar 3, 2011)

It's interesting to see what other authors have written and compare it to what their favorite TV shows are.


----------



## Coral Moore (Nov 29, 2009)

Jennybeanses said:


> I'm also looking forward to Game of Thrones on HBO next month!


Me too! April can't get here fast enough.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Seeing as I only watch 3 TV shows anymore, this is easy...

Grey's Anatomy
Nikita
So You Think You Can Dance

Fun to see what everyone else is enjoying! Lots of Big Bang Theory, hmm...

Kristan


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

The Walking Dead
Futurama
Chopped


----------



## Grace Elliot (Mar 14, 2011)

The Tudors, 
Masterchef. 
Coronation Street


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

This is hard.  I watch too much TV.     In alpha order:

Dancing With the Stars
Good Wife
Modern Family

Body of Proof starts tomorrow night.  I'm anxious to see that one.  

I was only thinking of network TV as I've never had cable or satellite.  But I have cable shows on DVD.  So there's Mad Men, the Closer . . . .  I got the first season of Treme on DVD delivered today?

Really, this is an impossible question to answer.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

1. Survivor (never missed a single episode)
2. Antiques Road Show
3. Brother's and Sisters
4. (In case 2 doesn't count) Dancing with the Stars tied with American Idol.


----------



## Cristian YoungMiller (Mar 3, 2011)

Kristan Hoffman said:


> Grey's Anatomy
> Nikita
> So You Think You Can Dance


I was actually on the set of Grey's Anatomy today. A lot of the actor were in the scenes that I worked in. Torres, her girlfriend and Mark were in one scene, Little Grey and blue eyed black doctor were in another and Sandra Oh, Kurev, the red headed newer doctor and Little Grey were in a third. And then just, hanging around the set was the doctor that married a man so that he could get health insurance.

It was a lot more of the main cast than usual today.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Cristian YoungMiller said:


> I was actually on the set of Grey's Anatomy today. A lot of the actor were in the scenes that I worked in. Torres, her girlfriend and Mark were in one scene, Little Grey and blue eyed black doctor were in another and Sandra Oh, Kurev, the red headed newer doctor and Little Grey were in a third. And then just, hanging around the set was the doctor that married a man so that he could get health insurance.
> 
> It was a lot more of the main cast than usual today.


How very cool! Do you work on the show or for the studio? And were they working on a new episode, then?

Kristan


----------



## hellotimon (Nov 16, 2010)

Amazing Race

Hawaii 5 0

Survivor


----------



## Aaron Pogue (Feb 18, 2011)

1. Big Bang Theory
2. Castle
3. 30 Rock


----------



## ZombieEater (Nov 2, 2010)

Modern Family
No Reservations
Seinfeld (still)


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

> Two & A Half Men (for Jon Crier, not Sheen)


I've said it before and I'll say it again - the star of that show is NOT Charlie Sheen. It's the writers and the supporting cast. I like Charlie Sheen in the part, but anyone could play Charlie Harper.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

I think the character in Two and half man is Charlie Sheen. So anyone else playing his character may not be the same.


----------



## Bunny Hugger (Jan 7, 2011)

Top 3...

1) Justified
2) Army Wives 
3) Archer


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Fringe
Big Bang Theory
Merlin

House 
Bones
So You Think You Can Dance

The OP asked for which ARE favorite - so I only listed current shows.

Just sayin......


----------



## Cristian YoungMiller (Mar 3, 2011)

4Katie said:


> I've said it before and I'll say it again - the star of that show is NOT Charlie Sheen. It's the writers and the supporting cast. I like Charlie Sheen in the part, but anyone could play Charlie Harper.


I really liked the show before. But if Charlie Sheen isn't there, I won't even give the show a chance. I am just not a fan of when they remove a star and try to revamp shows. And the names that they have been throwing around have just been god awful.


----------



## Cristian YoungMiller (Mar 3, 2011)

Kristan Hoffman said:


> How very cool! Do you work on the show or for the studio? And were they working on a new episode, then?


I was working as a background actor. And I am 100% sure that I will never be seen in the scene. I'm right there in the shot, but there is a major plot point distracting the viewer from my amazing performance. Haha!

And yes I was working on a new episode. And yes, I know about a secret about what going to happen in the show. But of course I'm not going to spoil it for anyone.


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

drdln (dr s dhillon) said:


> I think the character in Two and half man is Charlie Sheen. So anyone else playing his character may not be the same.


I think they should either kill Charlie off (off screen obviously) or say that he went to rehab. I think killing him off is best, that way you could have Alan all excited thinking he's getting the house only to find out Charlie left it to an old buddy or something. That would clear the way for a new actor playing a new character and could freshen up the dynamic of the show a little.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Cristian YoungMiller said:


> I was working as a background actor. And I am 100% sure that I will never be seen in the scene. I'm right there in the shot, but there is a major plot point distracting the viewer from my amazing performance. Haha!
> 
> And yes I was working on a new episode. And yes, I know about a secret about what going to happen in the show. But of course I'm not going to spoil it for anyone.


Very cool!! And no worries, I wasn't going to ask for a spoiler. Just let us know when your episode is up, so we can look for you!

Kristan


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

comedy, comedy and news.
Whenever I watch TV.


----------



## Chris Northern (Jan 20, 2011)

Cristian YoungMiller said:


> I think that my 3 favorite shows on TV are:
> 
> Dr. Who
> House
> ...


Good choices. I'd have to exchange SU (which I haven't seen) for Serentity/firefly, and I can't believe that was canned, either.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2011)

I shamelessy love TV but If I have to single out three shows that I HATE to miss, they would be:

1. Madmen
2. Fringe
3. True Blood

And I really like Bethanny Ever After...as for as reality goes--I hate missing that show these days


----------



## coffeetx (Feb 12, 2011)

Survivor
Big Brother
(yes I'm a sucker for these two reality shows)

Netflix tv shows I've watched and loved:
Roswell
Jekyll (British tv series only lasted one season but...AWESOME!)
Merlin


----------



## Cristian YoungMiller (Mar 3, 2011)

Chris Northern said:


> Good choices. I'd have to exchange SU (which I haven't seen) for Serentity/firefly, and I can't believe that was canned, either.


That's funny because although a lot of people are talking about it here, I've never seen Firefly. I did see the movie Serenity and that was excellent.


----------



## MsBea (Dec 2, 2008)

House, The First 48, and Lie to Me - that's about all the TV I watch, the other times I am reading


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

JimJ said:


> I think they should either kill Charlie off (off screen obviously) or say that he went to rehab. I think killing him off is best, that way you could have Alan all excited thinking he's getting the house only to find out Charlie left it to an old buddy or something. That would clear the way for a new actor playing a new character and could freshen up the dynamic of the show a little.


If the replacement doesn't work out, it'll be embarrassing and give that jerk ammo. If they don't continue, Sheen is the guy who put a lot of people out of work. From Lorre's perspective, that might be, oh, you know -- duh, winning -- at least in the eyes of the public. You can't fault him for calling it a day, but you can for miscalculating the recasting/new character.

I say this as someone who for various reasons is unable to watch the show to begin with.


----------



## fuzzy9uy (Feb 28, 2010)

Can't limit it to 3.

1. Amazing Race
2. Wild Justice
3. Alaska State Troopers
4. Survivor
5. Shark Tank
6. Apprentice
7. Damages


----------



## matt youngmark (Jan 11, 2011)

Archer!
Modern Family!
Community!

I also still love 30 Rock, even if some of the luster is fading. Oh, and Mad Men! And the Daily Show. I guess that's 6 now.


----------



## caseyf6 (Mar 28, 2010)

Castle (with dh and older dd)
Fringe (with older dd)
CSI (with dh and older dd)

Just for me--
Court shows (People's Court & Judge Judy...at least I'm not the litigants, lol)
Suze Orman
House Hunters and/or Holmes (on Homes or Inspection) 
What Not to Wear

I DVR'ed Body of Proof and am looking forward to it.  


I used to like Army Wives.  Heck, I am an Army wife.  But it just stopped feeling even close to real to me so I haven't watched at all this week.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

caseyf6 said:


> Castle (with dh and older dd)
> Fringe (with older dd)
> CSI (with dh and older dd)
> 
> ...


Did you see or hear about what Nathan Fillion did on Twitter last Friday? He tweeted about how he was sure we'd all heard about "Castle's" cancellation, and asked us to keep our fingers crossed that he'd find some movie deals. I was in the midst of a Google chat w/my daughter when I read that, and told her. After a bit of Googling, I couldn't find anything about the show being cancelled. Then, it occurred to me that it was April Fool's Day. He's pretty ornery, apparently, so I can't believe I fell for his tweet, even if only for a couple of minutes. Sure am glad that the show hasn't been cancelled!


----------



## caseyf6 (Mar 28, 2010)

Oh my gosh, no I hadn't heard about that. Thank goodness I dont twitter, lol.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

Cindy416 said:


> Did you see or hear about what Nathan Fillion did on Twitter last Friday? He tweeted about how he was sure we'd all heard about "Castle's" cancellation, and asked us to keep our fingers crossed that he'd find some movie deals. I was in the midst of a Google chat w/my daughter when I read that, and told her. After a bit of Googling, I couldn't find anything about the show being cancelled. Then, it occurred to me that it was April Fool's Day. He's pretty ornery, apparently, so I can't believe I fell for his tweet, even if only for a couple of minutes. Sure am glad that the show hasn't been cancelled!


That's a good one! I'm following him now, thanks.


----------



## Cristian YoungMiller (Mar 3, 2011)

Kristan Hoffman said:


> Very cool!! And no worries, I wasn't going to ask for a spoiler. Just let us know when your episode is up, so we can look for you!


Kristan,
I was on Grey's Anatomy again. This time I will be easy to spot. It is the season finale and when all of the doctors gather together for an announcement, I'm standing between McSteamy and the black doctor with the blue eyes.

I also interacted with Patrick Dempsey between takes. You can check out what happened on my blog post. Click on the cover of 'Run From The Reaper' in my signature to go to my blog.

But look for me in the Season Finale!


----------



## BarbraAnnino (Jan 27, 2011)

Interesting to see so many Big Bang Theory fans. My favorite show (now). 

Anyone catch Harry's Law? That is fast becoming my second fav. Third is House and Castle. All three of these are on Monday. Other than that I read or watch Wheel with the DH.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

My 3 favorites are Shameless, Off the Map, and Spartacus, although two of them have finished their seasons, and Spartacus is doing repeats at the moment. It's season might have ended too, I'm not sure.

So, my current backups are American Idol, Hawaii 5-O, and Chicago Code

And my guilty pleasure is True Blood

Debra


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I am liking the new Upstairs/Downstairs mini series on PBS.


----------



## Cristian YoungMiller (Mar 3, 2011)

T.L. Haddix said:


> I have to say this - I love, love, love Stargate but could not stand Stargate Universe. It was Caprica/BG with a gate.


Exactly! What's not to love?


> Pretty people, loud drama and indiscriminate sex. Just an exotic locale. If I want that, I'll watch soap operas.


The problem is that soap operas are never based in outerspace.

Ok, I'm joking (a little). SU has brilliant writing, more the first season than the second. What the writers managed to do was draw a number of very realistic situations and put real people in it.

I see SU as what would really happen if we ended up in space. It would be like lord of the fly. I enjoyed Atlantis as well, but let's be real, no one's hair grows on Atlantis. For about 2 episodes after the desert planet, everyone had a sunburn and for multiple episodes everyone's hair was growing out of control. That's the type of detail most TV shows don't care about.

And I love how realistically the bad guy of the show was drawn. Because in truth, the bad guy was correct in a lot of what he did. It was just that other 40% that made it necessary to leave him behind on a planet.

How could you not love this stuff?


----------



## AlleyGator (Mar 25, 2011)

Seinfeld 
Desperate Housewives
Grey's Anatomy 

I also was a big fan of LOST and 24.


----------



## Cristian YoungMiller (Mar 3, 2011)

ShadowCatz said:


> My top TV show are...
> 
> 1) Pretty Little Liars
> 2) The Listener
> ...


You are the first one to put Being Human (US) on a list. I enjoy that show. It is really kind of dark. It is a pleasure to watch.


----------



## slpierce (Mar 2, 2011)

How I Met Your Mother (though they are not as good this year)
30 Rock
Justified (just discovered this show)


----------



## Cristian YoungMiller (Mar 3, 2011)

For all of you Bones fans I thought that I would mention that I'm currently working on the season finale of the show. It has been the most fun I've had on a job yet and will last for the next 4. 

The down side is that editing *'Run From The Reaper' * will have to be pushed back by a week.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I haven't been a big TV watcher in the past few years, but last year DH got me hooked on some of his favorite TV shows so now we watch them together.

Castle
Big Bang Theory
Covert Affairs (season 2 begins June 7 on USA)
And we just started watching Body of Proof when it started - it's pretty good so far

He also made me start watching Firefly and I was hooked by the end of the first episode.


----------



## Cristian YoungMiller (Mar 3, 2011)

ShadowCatz said:


> I am? That does surprise me because it is such a great. I watched most the UK episode but that was because I liked the vampire character of Michell ***Spoiler Alert***. So, I began watch the US version and I adore it much better than the UK version and I like all the characters. I hope that it gets renewed and is shown for many more seasons.


Ummm, the UK version hasn't aired that yet on BBC America. We're on season 3 but we are still a few episodes a way from learning that. So that would be a bit of a spoiler.


----------



## Cristian YoungMiller (Mar 3, 2011)

Can I say how excited I am that Dr Who has started again? Yet, even though the new episode has been on my DVR since the 23rd, I haven't watched it yet. That's CRAZY! 

Right now on my DVR I have: 
2 episodes of Stargate Universe, 
4 episodes of Being Human, 
2 episodes of Cougar Town, 
2 episodes of Bones, 
2 episodes of Smallville. 

And the reason I am so far behind in watching my beloved shows is because of writing the book I'm about to release. I can't wait until it and the next one is out so I can sit and watch my shows guilt free.


----------



## EGranfors (Mar 18, 2011)

Diners, Drive-ins, and Dives
Law and Order, Criminal Intent (only with Goran, not Chris Noth)
Say Yes to the Dress (don't ask me why because I seriously don't know)


----------



## MeiLinMiranda (Feb 17, 2011)

The Rachel Maddow Show
Mythbusters
Dancing with the Stars

...which are about all I watch on regular TV to begin with! The rest is all Netflix/Roku channels.


----------



## Cristian YoungMiller (Mar 3, 2011)

ShadowCatz said:


> I am so sorry about giving away a spoiler.


That's OK, I think that I might be the only one watching that show.


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

Castle

Glee

Parks and Recreation


----------



## Diane Darcy (Apr 14, 2011)

Bones
House 
Lie To Me


----------



## Keira Lea (Apr 15, 2011)

Fringe
Bones
House

I guess single-word titles do it for me!


----------



## cmg.sweet (Jul 6, 2010)

My top 3 depends on time of year...right now it is 
Bones
Blue Bloods
Glee
(also like Big Bang Theory, but might quit watching as the Pria storyline just isn't working for me)

But those shows will soon be done for the season and then it will be:
Leverage
Psych
Burn Notice

I also really like Sons of Anarchy, but don't remember when it is on air.


----------



## Cristian YoungMiller (Mar 3, 2011)

Keira Lea said:


> Fringe
> Bones
> House
> 
> I guess single-word titles do it for me!


Great choices by the way.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

A new favorite for me, of course.

Game of Thrones on HBO. It is fabulous!


----------



## FrankZubek (Aug 31, 2010)

Breaking Bad on AMC channel

I don't condone the use of meth but this show is very, very well written. 

Fourth Season (each season has 13 episodes) starts in July. No breaks- just straight through all thirteen episodes every Sunday

First three seasons are on DVD for you curious


----------



## Doug DePew (Mar 26, 2011)

Right now, my three favorites are probably:

House, M. D. 
Justified
True Blood


----------



## Ben White (Feb 11, 2011)

Currently airing?

Treme

Doctor Who

Game of Thrones

And when Breaking Bad comes back it'll bump one of those off my 'top three'.


----------



## kindlequeen (Sep 3, 2010)

I'm obsessed with Sons of Anarchy (why does this not show up on this list more often?)!

I also enjoy:
Parks and Recreation (I feel like Leslie Knope sometimes) 
The Office
Dexter

Reality TV:
Man VS Food
No Reservations
Survivor
Real World (been watching for over 20 years, not as avid as I used to be though)


----------



## rayhensley (Apr 16, 2011)

*X-Files*
Myth Busters
Seinfeld
Curb your Enthusiasm


----------



## Cristian YoungMiller (Mar 3, 2011)

Ben White said:


> Currently airing?
> 
> Treme
> 
> ...


Seeing this made me try Game of Thrones last night. It might be a little slow for me, but I will give it another episode.


----------



## Elizabeth Brown (Sep 20, 2010)

Three favorites currently on TV:

Modern Family
Dexter (although I'm a season behind)
Law and Order: SVU


----------



## Samantha Hunter (Apr 20, 2011)

Mine:

NCIS
Justified
Big Bang Theory

Sam


----------



## Cheri Schmidt (Apr 15, 2011)

Chuck
Vampire Diaries
Being Human

Yet -  we really missing Pushing Daisies. They always get rid of the best shows!!!


----------



## Casper Parks (May 1, 2011)

Currently airing and necessarily this order:
The Event
V
Mentalist
Castle

Keeping tabs on:
Smallville, since it is in last season
Fringe, from time to time
Stargate series, from time to time


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

Cheri Schmidt said:


> Chuck
> Vampire Diaries
> Being Human
> 
> Yet - we really missing Pushing Daisies. They always get rid of the best shows!!!


Oh, yeah! I remember that show. I loved that show and was so bummed they cancelled it. I felt the same way when they cancelled Futurama and Family Guy. Hopefully they'll bring it back again like they did the others.


----------



## Colette Duke (Mar 14, 2011)

The new season of _Canada's Worst Handyman_ is on, and that throws a wrench in my top three (pun not intended, just a happy coincidence). I suppose it could replace _An Idiot Abroad_ for now.


----------



## Marcin Wrona (Apr 28, 2011)

Of shows that are airing now(ish), I'd say:

Glee
Futurama
The Office

I'm not willing to pay our ridiculous monopolistic cable prices, so alas the wide world of TV is a bit narrow for me. Still and all, I get enough great stuff with the ol' bunny ears and internet TV stations to fill the need.


----------



## Cristian YoungMiller (Mar 3, 2011)

JRTomlin said:


> A new favorite for me, of course.
> 
> Game of Thrones on HBO. It is fabulous!


I saw 1 episode of the show and found it too slow. I happened to have met a huge fan of the books and he explained to me why he liked it so much. I then decided to give the 2nd episode a try. I still didn't like it that much, but decided to watch the 3rd. And now after the 4th episode, I think that I can say that I like the show.


----------



## Cristian YoungMiller (Mar 3, 2011)

So now it's summer. What are people watching now that everything is in reruns.

Now that Stargate Universe is off the air my 3 favorite shows are:

Dr. Who
Game of Thrones
Ummm... actually maybe I just have two right now. It's slim summer pickin's


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

Cristian YoungMiller said:


> So now it's summer. What are people watching now that everything is in reruns.


Game of Thrones, Treme, The Killing, Children's Hospital, Tosh.0, Workaholics, South Park and Sports Show With Norm Macdonald are about it for now. Also Conan, Craig Ferguson and Daily Show/Colbert for the nightly talk/variety shows.

Looking forward to the returns of True Blood, Weeds, The Big C, Breaking Bad, Curb Your Enthusiasm and Louie in the coming weeks/months. Plus that new FX show, Wilfred, with Eljiah Wood seems....interesting .

I guess my three favorites of the shows currently airing would be:

Game of Thrones
Treme
Children's Hospital

Three favorites out of all the Summer shows including the ones that haven't started yet:

Breaking Bad
Game of Thrones
Curb Your Enthusiasm


----------



## Cristian YoungMiller (Mar 3, 2011)

JimJ said:


> Wilfred, with Eljiah Wood seems....interesting .


I am looking forward to this show as well.


----------



## Elijah Joon (Mar 11, 2011)

Breaking Bad - Season 1
Breaking Bad - Season 2
Breaking Bad - Season 3

Yes, that show is that awesomely awesome.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Survivor

Anything about WWII on the Military Channel

Iron Chef on the Food Network


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Well, at this moment --because we're into summer re-runs-- my 3 favorite are So You Think You Can Dance, The Voice, and Game of Thrones. Oh and I'm a huge Vancouver Canucks fan, and today is game night!!


----------



## sethdaniels (May 26, 2011)

I would have to say:

Big Bang Theory (Nice to have a sitcom geared towards those of us with a brain)
Mad Men
Rubicon - Really hope they make another season of this

Honorable mention to my dearly departed Stargate Universe


----------



## Stefanswit (May 9, 2011)

survivor
the apprentice
myth busters

sitcoms are taking a back seat...


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Dr. Who
Top Gear
House

Sadly, I just today had to switch my cable options and I no longer have BBC America.  I feel lost!


----------



## Cristian YoungMiller (Mar 3, 2011)

Now that I've finished writing my zombie book, I think that I'm going to check out The Living Dead. I have only heard great things about it.


----------



## Colin Taber (Apr 4, 2011)

For the last 12 months:

Big Bang Theory
Game of Thrones
Caprica


----------



## Ben White (Feb 11, 2011)

Colin Taber said:


> For the last 12 months:
> 
> Big Bang Theory
> Game of Thrones
> Caprica


Don't ... mention ... Caprica ... the loss ... still hurts ...

Seriously though, very much looking forward to Blood & Chrome. But Caprica ... too soon! It was still so young!


----------



## Colin Taber (Apr 4, 2011)

It does, doesn't it. Things were just starting to get really good!

I'll no doubt watch Battlestar Blood & Chrome, but I'll be hoping all the way along for snippets of back story that fill in the post-Caprica void.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

Debra Purdy Kong said:


> Well, at this moment --because we're into summer re-runs-- my 3 favorite are So You Think You Can Dance, The Voice, and Game of Thrones. Oh and I'm a huge Vancouver Canucks fan, and today is game night!!


Almost the same. Don't have cable, so no Game of Thrones.

So You Think You Can Dance
The Voice
The Bachelorette


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

The Glades is back, so that for sure!
Big Bang Theory, even in reruns it's funnier than most other stuff out there.
NCIS.  Mark Harmon AND a good show.  Win-win!


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

SongbirdVB said:


> The Glades is back, so that for sure!
> Big Bang Theory, even in reruns it's funnier than most other stuff out there.
> NCIS. Mark Harmon AND a good show. Win-win!


I have to agree with you about Mark Harmon! Have been a huge fan of his for many years. (Love "The Presidio" and "Summer School," especially.) NCIS is among my favorite tv shows of all time.


----------



## Ben White (Feb 11, 2011)

Colin Taber said:


> It does, doesn't it. Things were just starting to get really good!
> 
> I'll no doubt watch Battlestar Blood & Chrome, but I'll be hoping all the way along for snippets of back story that fill in the post-Caprica void.


It wouldn't have been so bad if the last episodes weren't so amazingly good. Couldn't they have just made them really crummy so we wouldn't feel so bad? To be honest I didn't think much of the pilot movie and even the first few 'real' episodes didn't do a lot for me, but by the end I was literally on the edge of my seat as I watched it.


----------



## Colin Taber (Apr 4, 2011)

Ben White said:


> It wouldn't have been so bad if the last episodes weren't so amazingly good. Couldn't they have just made them really crummy so we wouldn't feel so bad? To be honest I didn't think much of the pilot movie and even the first few 'real' episodes didn't do a lot for me, but by the end I was literally on the edge of my seat as I watched it.


Agree. I quite liked the pilot, but when the series got started it did take a while to get going.

Spartacus has also been good, if but certain to shock in one of dozen different ways each episode.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

So You Think You Can Dance - Amazing dancers this season. Can't wait for the competition to start next week.

Deadliest Catch - Lot's of change and drama going on this year and lots of crab


----------



## Casper Parks (May 1, 2011)

Renting prior seasons of Fringe to catch-up.


----------



## LeonardDHilleyII (May 23, 2011)

Burn Notice

Leverage

Royal Pains


----------



## UnicornEmily (Jul 2, 2011)

Doctor Who
Castle
. . . maybe White Collar?

It's tough, because The Mentalist and Eureka are both really awesome, too.


----------

